# vendors staging photos



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

So where im at the "big" vendor is telling brokers that they will be back in a week or so to finish trash out, broom sweep the home stage photos and then close out the order.. Field qc person doesnt say anything, i call in from site saying how bad the homes look and im told either clean it or get a charge back!!! 

anyone else hearing vendors getting away with this?:thumbsup: No wonder they were a nobody 2 years ago but cover 3 states now.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

nothing personal, but I would worry less about your other contractors what they are doing and more about what is going to set you apart from them.

and yes I have staged, well done it and still do it. my reason is I give and take days off each week and I don't feel like calling in to explain it cause that gets no where. do the brokers care ? mine don't seem to ... im getting off track

your coming across like a little child cause your not getting the orders and then in other post your mad cause they expect you to work on what you agreed upon and its not fair cause they make so much more. you can't sleep, to much of a headache, maybe you need to make some decisions maybe your right being worried about what everyone else is doing and maybe your just getting picked on. but I do think how you are handling it is with emotion and you got to get that in check, its just so unhealthy


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*nah!*

Not coming off as nothing.. Sorry the vendor sucks so much that hecheats the system and makes the good guys look bad. Im not worried about about him im worried others will follow and make a bunch of new guide lines.. Sorry you think im being a "child" I worked hard for what i have and gone i dont need a hill jack coming in plowing threw the homes and making other vendors look bad.. So before you judge me understand where im coming from. 


say a guy could milk 50 cows in 20 mins but spilt 5 gallons of it.. all profit wasted, the other guy milks the other 50 cows but take 45 mins and saves that 5 gallons but also didnt leave a mess and left the site clean for the next milker.. What does that say and do.. the next person is going to get pissed they have to work in sloppy condts, is also going to treat the rest of his work station the same and not care just to get done!! stupid way of looking at it but its the only thing i could think of lol.. thanks for the tip.. jus trying to keep the good guys names good and the bad ones left in the mud thats all... I stage photos but i also dont go back a week or so later...i do have my guys do there job and do it right.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*hard*

its hard typing that much on a cell phone sorry for the gramer lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

entertaining....


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure everyone in this industry stages.. Atleast I do, But its not a week later when we come to pick up our debris, at the most 2-3 days. And we only stage if the dump is already closed or we know we have more debris coming that week. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## timcdo (Mar 16, 2014)

I stage from time to time depending on the circumstances. However its always taken care of within a day or two. Usually due to the dump being closed or a major issue that needs to be handled right away elsewhere.


----------



## carlfryguy (Jul 20, 2014)

been in the industry for several years and never heard the term "staging" before. What do you mean by "staging?"


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

staging is where you clean up one room, say the garage, take an after picture showing its all cleaned up. then you move everything from all over the house/property into the garage so you can take pictures of the rest of the place cleaned. Then you leave the debris in the garage for a day or so until you can make it back to actually remove all the debris.

Reasons to do this, dump closed (weekend), roll-off dumpster company couldn't make it to the site the day you needed to complete. Dump not accessible - too much rain. your trash trailer not in service, your truck that hauls the trailer not in service. ect, ect. 

I've done it on a house that only had three cyds. Because my crew was busy elsewhere and I went out and "staged" the debris by myself. they came by later and removed the debris.


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

If you stage the photos like this how do you get away with not taking before during and after of loading it onto the dump trailer or a not having a dump receipt?


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

EXTKY said:


> If you stage the photos like this how do you get away with not taking before during and after of loading it onto the dump trailer or a not having a dump receipt?


I never use the actual dump receipt. I always provide a "generic" dump receipt with the location of dump. Comes in handy for certain circumstances( especially shrub, grass clippings and branches) landfill around here don't except and the com post's don't provide receipts.

For myself my clients don't require loading photos just before , wip, and after.


----------

